# FS 250gal tank includes everything to have it running



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

250Gal set up-$1200
comes with

-Fine white sand enough to cover bottom
-250 Gal tank (78.5"x30.5"x24.5)
-120 Gal sump
-2 pumps
-Bulkheads and hoses/fitting
-Bio balls
-homemade stand
-three tank heaters 
-lights to grow plants in the sump for freshwater

Everything to have this puppy running!!!
can also include my left over aro food

no canopy as i wanted a hanging light but my roof is 15' high.

is suitable for fresh or salt water (was just used as fresh water)
GREAT FOR STINGRAYS AND OTHER MONSTERS

Price is FIRM as I spent WAY MORE THEN THIS to set this up, its a fraction of the price paid to build it up

so PLEASE do NOT OFFER me less

Can be placed on hold with a deposit


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

can you post photos?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

ive tried on my phone, and on my lap top.. keeps saying upload failed. Im more then happy to email or txt pics out.. if anyone can post them on the site for me I would be ecstatic... They arent the best but i agree something is better then nothing.. not sure if its me, the devices, or my shotty internet connection


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

file size might be too big for BC Aquaria

Upload them to photobucket, select the IMG text option in the dropdown list under the photo- (as soon as you mouse over it it automatically copies). Paste the link into your posting and it will publish


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i have the same problem ever since the site was revamped and photobuck wont work either


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Rach, u wanna borrow my camera?? ill upload them for ya no problem. i got a photobucket account, if you dont want to register.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

just pm me an e mail and i can send a couple pics... i used my phone to take pics and there are on my laptop.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Here you go Rachel. Sometimes I experience the same problem. Open with MS-Picture Manager and re-saved.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks gklaw!!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## ovathedge (Aug 9, 2010)

TCR said:


> ive tried on my phone, and on my lap top.. keeps saying upload failed. Im more then happy to email or txt pics out.. if anyone can post them on the site for me I would be ecstatic... They arent the best but i agree something is better then nothing.. not sure if its me, the devices, or my shotty internet connection


I find the the best way to post pics is using photobucket very easy upload them on your photobucket account and copy then paste them here hope this helps you and good luck with the sale Iv tried to sell my 135 gal setup on here and nother but stupid offers ect


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea thats why I said the price is firm, I spent way more just for the individual pieces. but It should be enough to cover some of my summer tuition


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump for a large custom style tank


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

"Smokin deal" on your set up Rachel good luck with the sale.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks Laurie


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

hey !! i was wondering if you would be abl to part out the sand.... looking for some good sand for my 110 gal for my geos... only if you are willing of course..


cheers SARAH


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

im interested but cant see the pix... would you email me a few please? [email protected]


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Can I get pictures please?


----------



## Mo Amirian (Feb 14, 2012)

Could I get pictures please?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

please pm me your email if interested and ill send pics


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump to the top


----------

